# Criminal Psychology and interrogation.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is brought to you by a youtuber under the screen name "Chris can swim" AKA "JCS - Criminal Psychology" what he does is breaks down criminal interrogations bit by bit and shows what tactics could be utilized to accomplish the goal of obtain the truth and ultimately capturing the perpetrator. I normally don't like long youtube videos, by the 5th minute the ADHD kicks in but this series had me glued to the screen.

He has a Patreon page where he has more content that youtube will not allow him to post but for a buck you can get a subscription. 
https://www.patreon.com/jimcantswim

*Christopher Lee Watts family murder.*


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

A whole bunch of nonsense from a guy who has never sat in the box and gotten a complete stranger to admit to you their darkest secret. He is pointing out in retrospect things that any patrol cop with 6 months on should pick up on. The case was handed very well by the CO cops. This guy is just looking for attention by pointing out all the signs that any cop on the job should be able to pick up on without some academic BS name attached.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I just use water boarding...


----------

